# taurus 85



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi I was thinking of getting a taurus 85 with a 3" barrel as a home defense gun and maybe load it with shotshell for defense against snakes.
I would appreciate any advice or comments on the gun and what I plan to do with it. Thanks.


----------

